# How do you fish the yum dinger?



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

I've just started using them and wacky rigging is doing alright for me. Do you just jig it kind of? Slow retrieve? Bounce it along? You know what I mean. I spend 4 hours with it wacky rigged just kind of jigging in slowly and letting it fall today and only managed one fish. Is there a better set-up or technique that I'm not doing?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

lift up your rod and let the worm do the work for you pick it up and let it drop you dont have to give that worm any action


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I tend to use a weightless texas rig more than a wacky rig anymore. It's become a very visual technique for me now. I want a semi-slack line all the time. I let it sink to about a long 5 count then lift the rod to about 10 o'clock. I'll do that about twice before I burn it back in and repeat.


----------



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

Orlando Wilson said:


> I've just started using them and wacky rigging is doing alright for me. Do you just jig it kind of? Slow retrieve? Bounce it along? You know what I mean. I spend 4 hours with it wacky rigged just kind of jigging in slowly and letting it fall today and only managed one fish. Is there a better set-up or technique that I'm not doing?


Okay...so what I'm finding out is that as I was reeling the dinger in and giving it action the whole time today...I was really doing way too much work? I should only 1) cast 2) let sink 3) raise rod tip a couple times and wait 4) then reel in without any more action?

I don't want to sound clueless...and I guess there's no such thing as a dumb question. Thats why I came on this forum. I know a lot of guys are doing some serious damage with these lures as well as the senko worms or whatever. I just want to figure it all out. Thanks guys.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I Texas rig with a 3/16 weight on a 3/0 EWG hook. I let sink to the bottom feeding it line the whole time it is dropping. I then slowly retreive untill I feel anything different. I then will gently shake it let it sit and shake it. I then slowly retrieve untill I again feel something and repeat the action.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

When I fish dingers or senkos I usually do it weightless texas rigged altough I have had some recent success wacky rigged. Basically I throw it out near structure and let it sink. This can take a LONG time depending on how deep the water is. One day we were in 15-20 fow and would let it sink up to 30 seconds. Then I would twitch it back to the boat. Basically twitch the rod tip a couple times, reel in any slack and repeat. I shouldn't say back to the boat, I usually crank it in once it is well away from the cover I threw it too. It is a tedious method of fishing but it definitly works! Good luck


----------

